# Christmas Card thank you spot



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want to thank those who sent you Christmas Cards....Here is a spot... enjoy... :thumb: 




I ... am very thankful to "All" that sent me Christmas cards..... it was very sweet and thoughtful of you....they were very beautiful.....again ...thank you very much.... from the bottom of my heart.... :grouphug: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All of the cards I've received have been my highlight of checking my mail! Thank you all so much...and Merry Christmas :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the cards. I think it is so neat that people we don't even know send cards to each other like we are old class mates or family. I do consider you all my goat/farm family. With out all of your help my goats might not be here or in really sad shape. You are all a blessing and God bless you and have a wonderful Holiday season.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the cards! :clap: :hug: It has been SO fun receiving mail when I normally don't get any! We haven't gotten one single Christmas card this year from our family, or friends, but my family is definitely noticing the cards from my TGS family! :greengrin: Y'all are awesome, and this is such a neat place, that we can do this for each other.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone for the cards! I got a bunch in the mail today... really made my day! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The Goat Spot.... is made of very caring and special people.... it is so unreal.....it is so amazing to me.... :grouphug: I can't get over either ....just how many people here... are so generous and giving..... We are blessed to have all of you here and in this world .....With "All" of you... life is so much better ..... In fact... I see you all as family....... And family helps each other .... :grouphug: :thumb: 

Merry Christmas to all..... :snowbounce: :snow:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I LOVE my TGS Christmas cards! It has been fun going to my mailbox everyday. My kids are enjoying it as well! We have a big archway between the kitchen and our den--I hang all the Christmas cards up there every year. I am floored at how many I have gotten from TGS everyone is so kind and sweet..even to a newbie like me :greengrin: 

Thank you everyone the cards are very appreciated and always bring me and my family a smile :grouphug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You so very much! The cards are wonderful! I have them all on my computer desk and running out of room! My youngest daughter is always looking at them asking who they are from 

I am getting my cards out today! I apologize for getting them out late again this year! I am heading to the post office in about a half hour, so hopefully they get to you all before Christmas


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has sent me cards  They really brighten my day  Merry Christmas!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

This has actually been my favorite thing this season thus far!!
I love going out to get the mail  I throw the unopened bills to the side and tear open my cards!!!

Thank you everyone for such a simple little thought that makes people so happy


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS SOOOO MUCH GUYS!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I too want to thank everyone. 
I feel bad I did not get any out this year, not even family. I have had so much to do to get ready for surgery. 
Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the card's :grouphug: Merry Christmas Goat Spot family!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I posted my thank you on the other thread before I noticed this. So, thank you one and all. It has been a highlight of the Season for me as well. :snowbounce: 
I have gotten some mailed but I am sure some will be late. But I love getting a few things after Christmas just to keep it going a bit. :wink: 
I know we are all getting busy now. I hope everyone has a wonderful Holiday!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I received more cards.... after I posted this Topic, so... I want to thank "All" that has sent one...... It is greatly appreciated and I am overwhelmed and blessed... thanks to... All of you.... :grouphug:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you All that sent me one ! I really loved them !! :hug:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, thank you to everyone that sent me cards. None of my family or friends sends out Christmas cards so it has been very exciting for me to check the mailbox and find one from my TGS friends. We have put them on the mantel above the tv.


----------

